# الغباء السياسى للاقباط



## تونى 2010 (21 مارس 2011)

الغباء السياسى للا قباط


ترددت كثيرا قبل ان أكتب هذه السطور لاننى منكم وانتم منى ولكن وجدت من الواجب كتابتها بل وجدتها ترتقى الى الخيانه ان لم اكتبها وانشرها على المنتدى كتبتها وانا اشعر بظلم رهيب فانا احب مصر واحب شعبها مسيحين ومسلمين ولكنى اكره غباءه تعصبه فقره ولكنى اكتب الان لنستطيع المشاركه السياسيه بصوره افضل فى المستقبل القريب.

فى البدايه أود ان اوضح ان فى حاله حذف الموضوع لن اغضب او اثور لان ربما يكون من الافضل جذفه لانى متردد فى كتابته فاذا رايتم انه مفيد اتركوه واذا رايتم انه غير مفيد احذفوه بل ارجوكم احذفوه 

اولا دعونا نعترف ان الحياه السياسيه كانت غريبه علينا فنحن من البدايه نحرم من المشاركه فى انتخابات أتحاد الطلبه فى الجامعات لانك لن تحصل على اصوات كثيره لن تحصل سوى على اصوات اصدقائك المسيحين وربما اصدقائك المسلمين لايعطوك صوتهم .
على الرغم من حدوث فلته امامى كان لى صديق يحظى بشعبيه رهيبه داخل الكليه يتمتع بكاريزما عاليه وكان سيخوض الانتخابات ويرشح نفسه لرئاسه اتحاد الطلبه وكان نسبه نجاحه 100% ولكن جاء عميد الكليه طلب منه عدم الترشح على كرسى رئاسه الاتحاد والاكتفاء بالترشح على رئاسه لجنه داخل الاتحاد لانه لن يسمح له بالفوز حتى لو اضطر ان يقوم بألغاء اتحاد الطلبه هذا العام .

المهم ما اريد ان اقوله ان الحياه السياسيه غريبه علينا ولذلك لم نستطيع ان ندير المعركه السياسيه فى الاستفتاء بنجاح واكتفينا بحشد الاصوات القبطيه للتصويت وهذا هى الحسنه السياسيه من وجهه نظرى فى الموضوع.

دعونا نتكلم على اخطاءنا السياسيه بكل صراحه:

1-عمل جروبات على الفيس بوك تنادى بالغاء الماده الثانيه من من الدستور ومهجمتنا للماده الثانيه كثيرا , فاستغل الاخوان المسلمين وحشد حشودا من بعض المسلمين للذهاب حتى يحموا الدين الاسلامى وكان يمكننا ان لا نفتح هذا الموضوع .
مع العلم ان الغاء الماده الثانيه من الدستور درب من دروب الخيال لان اذا حدث واراد مجلس الشعب والشورى الغائها ومعهم رئيس الجمهوريه لن تلغى لان ببساطه ستنزل استفتاء شعبى ونحن نعلم ان عدد المسلمين يزيد اويقل لا اعلم بالتحديد عن 85% .
ويجب علينا ان نتغنى بالوحده الوطنيه وان نقول اننا نعيش لمده 40 عاما ولم يحدث مشاكل ( شغل سياسه) وان لا نتحدث على هذا الموضوع من قريب او بعيد وان نقوم باعدام هذا الموضوع للابد.

2-استمرار اعتصام الاقباط امام ماسبيرو بعد البدء فى عمليه بناء الكنيسه وعوده الاهالى , بل الاكثر من ذلك اننا تكلمنا عن الشيخ حسان واستفزازه ونحن لانعلم اننا بمهاجمتنا له جعلناه يزداد شعبيه .

الحل 

1- يجب علينا عدم الخوف والثقه فى قدراتنا والهنا وان نعلم جيدا ان ممن معنا اكثر بكثير من علينا.

2-قبول نتيجه الاستفتاء لانها تعبر على اراده الشعب المصرى وان يوم الاستفتاء كان عيدا للديمقراطيه كما صرح البابا شنوده.

3-ان نرفع شعار نكون او لانكون فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب المقرره فى شهر اكتوبر تقريبا ويجب علينا تقليص نسبه فوز الاخوان وذلك بان نوحد صوتنا وان نعطيه لانسان ذو شعبيه فى الدايره لاينتمى لاى تيارات دينبه .

4- حتى لا نعطى قوه للاخوان يجب غلق بل اعدام موضوع الماده الثانيه من الدستور لان تطبيقها درب من دروب الاحلام وحتى لايستغل الاخوان المسلمين هذا ويطالبوا الناس بانتخابتهم ليحافظوا لهم على هذه الماده.

اعتقد ان هذه روشته سريعه للحفاظ على مجلس الشعب من الاخوان المسلمين .

كل هذه الاخطاء السياسيه اشتركت فيها ولا اعفى نفسى من الغباء السياسى نريد ان نصلخ من أنفسنا سياسيا .

ملحوظه : اذا تم حذف موضوعى لن اغضب او اثور ولكنى سأعلم اننا سنظل كما نحن نتمتع بالغباء السياسى


----------



## soso a (21 مارس 2011)

*اتمنى كل المنتدى يدخل هنا 

و يشوف موضوعك 

وانزع عين التعصب ونغمه ان الاستفتاء مزور 

و نلحق  بكره فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب والشورى 

و نتعلم دايما نقدم المحبه علشان نقدر نكسر شر اللى قدمنا 

ونصلى كتير علشان ربنا يعدى الأيام اللى جيه على خير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

ميرسى كتير لموضوعك *​


----------



## Critic (21 مارس 2011)

*كلامك حقيقى جدا و تحليلك رائع*


----------



## تونى 2010 (21 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> *اتمنى كل المنتدى يدخل هنا
> 
> و يشوف موضوعك
> 
> ...



*شكرا على المرو وبجد انت لخصتى كل اللى انا عايز اقوله فى الكام سطر دول
*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (21 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *كلامك حقيقى جدا و تحليلك رائع*





*شكرا على رايك بس بجد مش عايز حد يزعل انا بقول ده علشان نركز الكام شهر اللى جيين 
*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 مارس 2011)

*منتهى الروعة كل كلامك
شكرا جدا ليك*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (21 مارس 2011)

تونى 2010 قال:


> الحل
> 
> 1- يجب علينا عدم الخوف والثقه فى قدراتنا والهنا وان نعلم جيدا ان ممن معنا اكثر بكثير من علينا.
> 
> ...




يا جماعه ياريت نحفظ الاربع حاجات دى ونطبقها ياما مش هيبقلنا مكان فيها .
​


----------



## تونى 2010 (22 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *منتهى الروعة كل كلامك
> شكرا جدا ليك*​




*العفو بس بجد عايزين نوعى الناس نبدأ بنفسنا ونوعى غيرنا ونحاول نقلص نسبه الاخوان فى مجلس الشعب

كونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام
*​


----------



## femon (22 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي أخي توني علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
وهي دي الحقيقه وياريتنا نتعلم من الدروس دي..
كما أشكر اخوتي الأفاضل الذين علقوا علي الموضوع..
ولو تسمحولي أقول كلمة بسيطة...
ان كل الكلام دا كويس جداً بس قبل كل شئ ياريت نرجع لربنا بكل قلوبنا 
وخاصة في هذه الايام المقدسة...لانه هو بيقول (ارجعوا اليّ بكل قلوبكم و بالصوم و البكاء و النوح)
لاننا بدون يد الرب معنا لانقدر ان نفعل شيئاً​*


----------



## جيلان (22 مارس 2011)

*بجد عندك حق فى كل كلمة*
*معلش احنا لسة مش واخدين على الجو السياسى بكرة نتعود*
*بس فعلا تحلليك رائع*


----------



## تونى 2010 (22 مارس 2011)

femon قال:


> *ميرسي أخي توني علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
> وهي دي الحقيقه وياريتنا نتعلم من الدروس دي..
> كما أشكر اخوتي الأفاضل الذين علقوا علي الموضوع..
> ولو تسمحولي أقول كلمة بسيطة...
> ...


*من غير رحمه ربنا مش هنقدر نعمل حاجه 
شكرا للمرور والتعليق*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (22 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد عندك حق فى كل كلمة*
> *معلش احنا لسة مش واخدين على الجو السياسى بكرة نتعود*
> *بس فعلا تحلليك رائع*



شكرا على مرورك 
واحنا مش هنعمل احزاب سياسيه كل اللى علينا اننا لانيأس وننزل نصوت فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب اللى جاى مع توحيد الاصوات يعنى نكون ايد واحده.
ونقابل التعصب بتاع بعض المسلمين بالحب .
احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم
من لطمك على خدك الايمن حول له الاخر


يجب ان نعلم اننا بمهاجمتنا لهم يزدادون قوه
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 مارس 2011)

ممكن تشوف دى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bd7oZTwyTc


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مارس 2011)

اتفق معك بنسبة 100% علين ان نتحد


----------



## تونى 2010 (25 مارس 2011)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> ممكن تشوف دى
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bd7oZTwyTc




*شفته واعجبنى البابا شنوده فى رأيه وهو رجل حكيم , ويجب علينا ان نكون معه دائما
بخصوص كلام د.يحيى الجمل جعلنى اكثر تفائلا 
شكرا لمرورك وشكرا على الفيديو* 
​


----------



## تونى 2010 (25 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتفق معك بنسبة 100% علين ان نتحد



*شكرا اخى واتمنى ان نتحد ونكون اكثر وعيا فى المرحله القادمه
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2011)

*اتصدمت جدا بالموضوع
واتصدمت اكتر واكتر بالاصوات المؤيدة للموضوع 
الجهل السياسي وصل بينا لمرحلة صعبه 
بتقول غلطنا فى اننا عملنا حشد للاقباط فى الاستفتاء  على قول لا 
وحصل العكس فى الناحية الاخرى لانه منظر الاقباط واجماعهم على كلمه لا تؤكد على انه لغرض ما  سيقولوا لا فتحول الاستفتاء من استفتاء سياسي الى استفتاء دينى وادى الى النتيجة اللى شوفناها كلنا 
فهنيجى دلوقتى نعمل حشد لانتخابات البرلمان 
ونقول هنرشح كلنا فلان
وهيحصل حشد ومش هيكسب برضه لانه منظر الاقباط اما يتفقوا كلهم على واحد بيدينا شكل مش كويس اننا بندور من ورا رأينا ده على حاجة هتجيب الخير للاقباط فقط
دعونا نتفق انه احنا لازم ننزل نقول رأينا 
لكن كمان منقولش الاقباط لازم يتحدوا على رأى واحد
السياسة مش عقيدة 
لازم الشعب كله ينزل يقول رأيه 
بعيدا عن ديانته 
هو دة اللى احنا عاوزينه 
ولا احنا عاوزيها مدنية علشان متبقاش اسلامية ؟ 
*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (25 مارس 2011)

*..يا اخوانى واخواتى كلكم .. اقول لكم انى بصفتى وشخصى ك "مسلمة " نزلت بكل مشاعر البسالة والامانة عشان اقول " لاء" .. وكثير من المسلمين المثقفين والغير مسيسين و المنقادين قالوا " لاء" ..واعنى بالمثقفين حتى من اهل الدين والدعوة كمثل أ. عمرو خالد و أ. معز مسعود .. وكل تيارات المعارضة وممثليهم*
*وكل الثوار وزويهم .. ومن كترتنا بعد النتيجة تسائلنا مين اللى قال " نعم " .. ونسبة التصويت بانت  مش منطقية .. !*
*ان يكون الدستور يستمد شرعيته من الشريعة الاسلامية ليس كافياً ولننظر عبر القرون اين المُشرّع .. وهل ان تكون الدولة مدنية حرام ! .. ام غير جائز ؟؟ .. ومن يفتى بذلك !*

*لازال التعصب يغلل منابتاً فى اصولنا غير اننا ابداً لسنا متعصبين ولا متحيزيين ..الاسلام برىء ممن يطوعون النصوص القرءانية لاغراض ومكاسب شخصية استغلالاً منهم لجهل قطاع كبير من المسلمين بدينهم .. .*

*الاسلام لا يحشنا الا على السلام والمحبة لا العداء غير المبرر والبغضة *
*ومن مكانى ارحب بان يمثلنى رئيس جمهورية عادل و مخلص بصرف النظر *

*عن دينه .. وسترون بانفسكم وتسمعون فالايام المقبلة عدد من يدلى بصوته*
*لمرشح مسيحياً أمين ونزيه .. .*

*انى احبكم والله الذى خلقنا ويعلم ما فى سرائرنا وما تنطوى عليه الصدور .. .*

*شكراً لرحابة صدوركم وأأسف منكم على الاطالة .. .*

*احترامى .. .*

*نرمين عبدالفتاح _ 23 سنة*

*مواطنة مصرية ... .*


----------



## لدى المسيح (25 مارس 2011)

oesi no ..أسمح لى اخى ان اهنىء نفسى بما قرات لك من ر اثلج جوارحى .. كن بخير رجاءاً


----------



## تونى 2010 (25 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *اتصدمت جدا بالموضوع
> واتصدمت اكتر واكتر بالاصوات المؤيدة للموضوع
> الجهل السياسي وصل بينا لمرحلة صعبه
> بتقول غلطنا فى اننا عملنا حشد للاقباط فى الاستفتاء  على قول لا
> ...



*اولا احب ان احيكى على رايك واقول اننى اتمنى ان يحدث ذلك ان لاننقسم الى فرق ولكننا بالفعل منقسمون الى عده فرق :
1- فريق المسلمون المعتدلون والمثقفين
2-فريق المسيحين او الاقباط.
3-الاخوان المسلمين والسلفيين والمجاهدين وغيرهم من الجماعات الاسلاميه.
4- المسلمين الذين يتمتعون بجهل وهم اغلبهم فى الصعيد والمناطق الشعبيه وهم الاكثر عدد

اعتقد ان كل من هؤلاء يعرف هدفه من الفرق الثلاثه الاولى فالمسلمون المثقفين يريدون تنميه واستثمار, والمسيحين يريدون ابسط حقوقهم وهو عدم الاضطهاد, الجماعات الاسلاميه يريدوا الاستيلاء على مجلس الشعب حاليا وعمل ديكتاتوريه جديده باسم الدين .
بطبيعه الحال تتفق مصالح المسلمين المثقفين مع المسيحين معارضه مع الاخوان وغيرهم من الجماعات .
ويبقى الفريق الرابع مشتت .
فنحن بطلبنا بالغاء الماده الثانيه ساعدنا الاخوان للسيطره على عقول البسطاء من المسلمين حيث اعتقد البعض منهم انهم يصوتوا لعدم تغيير الماده الثانيه.
ما حدث قد حدث .

انا اطلب ان نتحد فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب ونعطى الاكثر شعبيه على ان يكون غير متذمت دينيا , 
وللعلم طبيعه انتخابات مجلس الشعب تختلف عن الاستفتاء الذى حدث لان الاستفتاء تختارى بين اختيارين , اما الانتخابات مجلس الشعب تختارى بين العديد من المرشحين .
والطبيعى ان نصوت لشخص له شعبيه (من عيله كبيره قرايبه حيدولوا صوتهم ) غير متذمت دينيا حتى تكون اصواتنا هى الحاسمه له حتى نقلص تواجد الاخوان فى المجلس.


اذا كن مصدومه هذا رايك ولكن صدفنى هذه هى الحقيقه نحن امام حرب من الاخوانالمسلمين للسيطره على مجلس الشعب اذا لم نتحد مع ناس فى نفس قوتهم وتكون اصواتنا حاسمه لانشتت اصواتنا سيحتلوا مجلس الشعب .
اذا كنت تخشى من العند من جانب بعض المسلمين ليعطوا عكسنا كما حدث فى الاستفتاء اقول لك ان انتخابات مجلس الشعب يتم على اساس المعرفه والاقارب*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (25 مارس 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> *..يا اخوانى واخواتى كلكم .. اقول لكم انى بصفتى وشخصى ك "مسلمة " نزلت بكل مشاعر البسالة والامانة عشان اقول " لاء" .. وكثير من المسلمين المثقفين والغير مسيسين و المنقادين قالوا " لاء" ..واعنى بالمثقفين حتى من اهل الدين والدعوة كمثل أ. عمرو خالد و أ. معز مسعود .. وكل تيارات المعارضة وممثليهم*
> *وكل الثوار وزويهم .. ومن كترتنا بعد النتيجة تسائلنا مين اللى قال " نعم " .. ونسبة التصويت بانت  مش منطقية .. !*
> *ان يكون الدستور يستمد شرعيته من الشريعة الاسلامية ليس كافياً ولننظر عبر القرون اين المُشرّع .. وهل ان تكون الدولة مدنية حرام ! .. ام غير جائز ؟؟ .. ومن يفتى بذلك !*
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك وياريت كل الناس ذيك مكنش بقى فيه مشاكل 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

*أولا ورغم اعتراضى على عنوان موضوعك من البدايه ولكنى تركته من باب انها رؤيتك الشخصيه للامر وأنا احترمها
ثانيا انا ارى انه حتى وان لم يتم انشاء مواقع ع الفيس بوووك كانت النتيجه ستكون نفسها لانهم اعتبروا ان التصويت بنعم هى انقاذ للدين الاسلامى وهذا ما لقنوه للبسطاء وكانت النتيجه كما رأيناها .
أما عن التظاهرات امام ماسبيرو فكان لى تحفظ على وضع رأى يخصها وما زلت عند تحفظى .*


> يجب علينا عدم الخوف والثقه فى قدراتنا والهنا وان نعلم جيدا ان ممن معنا اكثر بكثير من علينا.​



*بالطبع اوافقك فى هذه المقوله فهذا هو ايماننا والذى يجعلنا لا نخشى شىء ابداااااً*



> قبول نتيجه الاستفتاء لانها تعبر على اراده الشعب المصرى وان يوم الاستفتاء كان عيدا للديمقراطيه كما صرح البابا شنوده.​


*لا سامحنى وبالادله لم تعبر ابداااا عن الحق سواء عن طريق تزوير او منع اقباط أو شحن البسطاء ورشوتهم وووو*



> ان نرفع شعار نكون او لانكون فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب المقرره فى شهر اكتوبر تقريبا ويجب علينا تقليص نسبه فوز الاخوان وذلك بان نوحد صوتنا وان نعطيه لانسان ذو شعبيه فى الدايره لاينتمى لاى تيارات دينبه .​


*نعممم اوافقك هذا واجبنا
لكن مع فرض عدم وجود تزوير أو مسانده غير شرعيه من بعض المسؤولين لضمان ان تكون النتيجه معبره عن واقع*



> حتى لا نعطى قوه للاخوان يجب غلق بل اعدام موضوع الماده الثانيه من الدستور لان تطبيقها درب من دروب الاحلام وحتى لايستغل الاخوان المسلمين هذا ويطالبوا الناس بانتخابتهم ليحافظوا لهم على هذه الماده.​


*لك كل الحق فمن البدايه كنت اتعجب من هذا المطلب فمنذ متى وهذا البند كان فعال!!
وتعجبت اكثر عندما لام البعض على سيدنا البابا عندما قال لا مساس
وتجلت حكمته عندما اخذنا الوعد بتطبيق شريعتنا علينا فماذا يهمنا اكثر من هذا 
انا اجد فى هذا القرار قمة الانتصار ولا نطمح فى المزيد*

*لم يتم حذف موضوعك ولم اجد ما يدفعنى لهذا فموضوعك يتحدث عن واقع كنا محتاجين ان نستمع فيه لاراء بعض
ولا يعيبنا ابدااا اننا ما زلنا فى بداية الطريق لتعلم الديمقراطيه بل يعيبنا اكثر تجاهل هذا الحق ووضعه فى يد من لا يستحق
اتمنى القادم افضل على المستوى العام وافضل لاقباط مصر على الاخص
شكرا لموضوعك الهادف وارجو ان تتقبل مرورى *


----------



## تونى 2010 (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أولا ورغم اعتراضى على عنوان موضوعك من البدايه ولكنى تركته من باب انها رؤيتك الشخصيه للامر وأنا احترمها*
> *ثانيا انا ارى انه حتى وان لم يتم انشاء مواقع ع الفيس بوووك كانت النتيجه ستكون نفسها لانهم اعتبروا ان التصويت بنعم هى انقاذ للدين الاسلامى وهذا ما لقنوه للبسطاء وكانت النتيجه كما رأيناها .*
> *أما عن التظاهرات امام ماسبيرو فكان لى تحفظ على وضع رأى يخصها وما زلت عند تحفظى .*


 
*اولا بالنسبه للعنون انا ايضا اراى انه صادم وربما يكون غير مناسب ولكنى قمت باختياره حتى يحقق اكبر نسبه مشاركه , ايمانا منى بكل كلمه فيه وبخطوره المرحله القادمه .*
*ثانيا بالنسبه للجروبات والمواقع انا معك ان النتيجه كانت ستكون بنعم ولكن ماذا لو لم نذهب الاستفتاء سيكون بنعم ايضا *
*اعتقد يجب علينا فعل الاصوب والباقى يكون على الله .*
*ثالثا بالنسبه لتظاهرات ماسبيرو انا معها قلبا وقالبا ولكنى ليس مع استمرارها بعد اعاده البناء وعوده الاهالى اطفيح *​


----------



## تونى 2010 (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا سامحنى وبالادله لم تعبر ابداااا عن الحق سواء عن طريق تزوير او منع اقباط أو شحن البسطاء ورشوتهم وووو*


 
اعلم ذلك ولكن ما الحل ان نقبل الاستفتاء ام نرفضه ونزيد اعداء فوق اعدائنا .​


----------



## تونى 2010 (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعممم اوافقك هذا واجبنا*
> *لكن مع فرض عدم وجود تزوير أو مسانده غير شرعيه من بعض المسؤولين لضمان ان تكون النتيجه معبره عن واقع*


 

*ان شاء الله لا يكون هناك تزوير واعتقد ان مافعلته التيارات الاسلاميه من قطع ودن ومنع اقباط من دخول كنيسه فى امبابه و غزو الصناديق و ........................... لن يجعل احد يساندهم لان مصر كبيره قوى , مصر التى رفضت ديكتاتور باسم الحزب الوطنى قادره انت تقف امام ديكتاتور جديد باسم الدين .*​ 

فى النهايه شكرا لمرورك وشكر اخر لردك الا كثر من رائع .​


----------

